# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  O meu primeiro Salgado, Nano-reef

## Sérgio Murra

Olá a todos,

Já ando por aqui a ler umas coisas há uns tempos e mais ou menos à 2 meses e meio decidi montar o meu primeiro aquário de agua salgada.

Setup:

Aquario: 60x30x30
Iluminação: 3 calhas de leds de 30w cada da Aqualed ligth. Actualmente só tenho 2 a funcionar, uma branca e outra azul. Ainda me falta colocar os suportes.
Circulação: tunze 6025 e um filtro de mochila eheim de 200l/h com carvão activo.
Filtragem: 5kg de rocha viva mais 2kg de brances.
Ainda não tenho escumador nem sei se irei colocar. De qualquer das formas tenho feito tpas de 10 ou 5L todas as semanas com agua natural.

O aquário não tem tido grandes algas nem nada de especial. Teve algumas mas coloquei passado 3 semanas uns burriés da nossa costa e depois um turbo para ajudar. Agora tem algas mais na zona dos brances que eu calculo que seja normal apesar de já ter coralina a aparecer também. Aquando da introdução do turbo também introduzi uma acantastrea e umas xénias (Obrigado bubbles!) que até agora estão bem. Tenho tb desde o inicio do aquário o que julgo ser uma caulastrea que me foi dada por quem me vendeu a rocha viva e que já não estava grande coisa e que agora me parece na mesma.

Tive também agora o que julgo serem umas cianos nas zonas com menos circulação na areia mas aspirei-as e não voltaram a aparecer por agora...
Tenho tido umas aptasias que tenho eliminado com vinagre, talvez devesse arranjar um produto especifico ou um peppermint shrimp, estou mais inclinado para esta hipótese.

Os parâmetros medidos na semana passada eram: no2: 0; no3: 0,05; PO4: 0,03 e o KH: 9,4.

Seguem fotos, o layout não está grande coisa mas até gosto... Mas aceito sugestões. Desculpem também as fotos... Fotografar com leds é complicado.

Espero que gostem e digam de vossa justiça!  :SbSourire: 


DSC_0006.jpg

DSC_0002.jpg

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá a todos,

Não houve qualquer comentário, não sei se isso é bom ou mau... mas vou actualizar até porque tenho algumas duvidas...

Há cerca de 2 semanas entraram 3 pequenos frags, uma seriatopora caliendrum verde, uma montipora digitata e uma ricordea. Passados uns dias passei na bubbles e trouxe um lysmata wurdemanni eum um Mithraculus sculptus. Trouxe também uma pequena amostra de uma comida para LPS da fauna marin que tenho dado à acantastrea e que ela parece gostar...

A minha pergunta é: eu não tenho grandes algas no aquário nem peixes,por isso não o alimento, tirando quando dou comida à acantastrea mas é localizado. O meu medo é que o camarão e caranguejo não tenham o que comer. O lysmata trouxe por causa das aptasias mas não sei se ele tem comido alguma sinceramente. Em relação ao caranguejo, eu vejo o a comer e tal mas quando as luzes apagam, ele está sempre na seriatopora e julgo que lhe faltam uns pólipos. É possivél que ele os ande a petiscar? E se sim será por falta de comer? Que lhe posso dar para ele comer? Nori?

Desde já obrigado,

Sérgio

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas Sérgio, tens de colocar mais umas fotos e maiores para se ver melhor.
Coloca a funcionar a segunda calha branca e tens de as levantar mais pois tens a parte de traz com muito azul só e levantadas para alem de melhor efeito shimmer, ficas com a luz mais misturada e distribuída uniformemente.
O resto parece no bom caminho.

Quanto ao alimento dos corais eu aos meus para alem de uma ou duas vezes por semana deitar Zooplâncton e Fitoplâncton de vez em quando dou congelados aos peixes e ponho ovas de lagosta que principalmente os LPS também gostam muito.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá Baltasar,

Sim tenho de tratar disso rapidamente. Mas não tenho tido muito tempo e neste momento ainda tenho menos. Mas eu assim que tratar disso tento tirar umas fotos melhores e maiores.

Em relação a alimentar os corais e o sistema, eu não faço nada disso porque tenho muito poucos corais ainda, e tenho medo de poluir muito o sistema até porque não tenho escumador. Só se fizer isso que dizes antes de uma tpa semanal. Que produtos estás a usar?

Em relação ao caranguejo ele esta noite estava de novo pendurado na seriatopora mas não noto que esteja com menos pólipos... 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Continuando no meu monólogo, fui pesquisar sobre se havia pessoas com problemas semelhantes ao meu com o caranguejo. E parece que há...

Encontrei plo menos estes 2 exemplos: 

http://forum.marinedepot.com/Topic11....aspx#bm114694

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/lofi...hp/t88876.html

Nesse ultimo link parecem referir se apenas aos machos como potenciais predadores de corais. 

E entretanto hoje parece me que a seriatopora tem menos pólipos. Alguém já teve semelhante problema??

----------


## João Castelo

heheheheheheeh

Para colaborar  no teu monologo, a minha opinião:

-Caranguejos - Fora ; não confio neles ( salvo raras excepcções o que não é o caso ). Devolve a quem to vendeu .
- Aptasias - Mata com kalk ( injecta ) ; fácil e barato
- layout - As pedras parecem-me um pouco amontoadas e dificultam a circulação
- Parametros- Acompanha 3 parametros fundamentais ; Mg - Ca- Kh
- Mete uns peixes para ajudarem na estabilidade/maturidade  do sistema.

acrescentando. Em relação ao escumador penso não valer a pena. tinha feito mal as contas  :Smile: 

E diverte-te. vai monologando connosco.

hehehehehehehehehehehehe

JC

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá,

E muito obrigado pela resposta. E meti monologar mas não queria ofender ninguém. Até porque o Baltasar até já me tinha respondido...

Em relação ao caranguejo talvez tenha de fazer isso de facto...

Escumador ainda estou a pensar mas a minha prioridade não é peixes até porque tenho alguma dificuldade em escolher a espécie.. Estou limitado por espécies pequenas e também porque quando escolher um ou dois peixes pequenos são esses que ficam e pronto. Por isso tenho de escolher bem. 

As aptasias tenho acabado com elas com joes juice. também vai resultando e elas são muito poucas e pequenas, tirando uma ou duas maiores que me apareceram.

Em relação aos peixes já respondi, mas os peixes iriam me estabilizar o sistema? Não seria ao contrário? Especialmente não tendo escumador?

E o layout provavelmente é como descreves... Mas o que está feito,é que os branches formam uma ponte onde tenho a rocha viva em cima de modo a evitar os pontos de contacto desta com o areão... E está feito uma ilha. A agua circula essencialmente à volta mas também um pouco através dela..

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> heheheheheheeh
> 
> Para colaborar  no teu monologo, a minha opinião:
> 
> -Caranguejos - Fora ; não confio neles ( salvo raras excepcções o que não é o caso ). Devolve a quem to vendeu .
> - Aptasias - Mata com kalk ( injecta ) ; fácil e barato
> - layout - As pedras parecem-me um pouco amontoadas e dificultam a circulação
> - Parametros- Acompanha 3 parametros fundamentais ; Mg - Ca- Kh
> - Mete uns peixes para ajudarem na estabilidade/maturidade  do sistema.
> ...


Por curiosidade, que contas eram essas? Eu não descartei completamente a hipótese do escumador,por isso também gostava de ter outras opiniões...

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Respondendo à tua questão dos peixes... e na resposta do João Castelo.

A introdução de peixes vai fazer aumentar a carga biológica do teu sistema. Isto vai fazer com que se estabeleça uma colónia de bactérias que te vão ajudar a completar o ciclo do Azoto e a controlar os fosfatos.
Para ajudares o teu sistema deves adicionar uma suspensão de bactérias vivas.
Depois tens de alimentar as bactérias tal como alimentas os peixes, elas necessitam de uma fonte de carbono (Vodka, vinagre ou açúcar, por exemplo).

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Respondendo à tua questão dos peixes... e na resposta do João Castelo.
> 
> A introdução de peixes vai fazer aumentar a carga biológica do teu sistema. Isto vai fazer com que se estabeleça uma colónia de bactérias que te vão ajudar a completar o ciclo do Azoto e a controlar os fosfatos.
> Para ajudares o teu sistema deves adicionar uma suspensão de bactérias vivas.
> Depois tens de alimentar as bactérias tal como alimentas os peixes, elas necessitam de uma fonte de carbono (Vodka, vinagre ou açúcar, por exemplo).


Olá,

Eu tenho o aquário montado já há quase 4 meses. Mas só recentemente coloquei mais uns frags e o caranguejo e camarão.

Mas esclarece-me uma coisa em relação às bactérias e vodka. Esse método não se baseia essencialmente na retirada dessas bactérias pelo escumador, retirando assim do sistema os nutrientes que elas captaram? com a ajuda da fonte de carbono que será o factor limitante, retirando o F e N que nós não lá queremos? É que não tendo eu escumador não vejo como isso resultará...

Em relação ao vinagre, que é uma fonte de carbono que vejo pouco usar, calculo que tenha a desvantagem de mexer com o pH, mas quando matava aptasias com ele notava que a minha acantastrea ficava com os tentáculos todos estendidos e mais inchada geralmente...

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Sim tens razão, o escumador é uma peça fundamental para exportares os nutrientes.
Sem escumador não podes dar vodka aos peixes  :Smile: 
Creio que o vinagre e o açúcar fazem o mesmo que o vodka pelo que é melhor não adicionares também.

A minha dúvida é se podes usar o vodka (vinagre ou açúcar) em pequenas doses... aumentas a colónia de bactérias na coluna de água e isto é bom para os teus corais.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Creio que já leste sobre o assunto mas aqui está um artigo de referencia.
http://www.h2oplusomething.com/index...ping&Itemid=64

----------


## João Castelo

Oi,

O Filipe Já respondeu em relação aos peixes .

Em relação ao escumador penso que pela litragem não se justifica , mas tb confesso que não tenho muita experiencia com estes valores de agua.Apenas não me parece que se justifique , pelo menos para já.

Em relação aos peixes , acaba por se tratar de um gosto muito pessoal, com limitações pelo volume, pelo que a tua atitude é correctissima, ou seja, tem que ser bem pensado.
Eu , não sei se não punha dois palhaços. Se calhar até era essa a escolha. 

abraço
JC

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá aos dois e obrigado pelas respostas.

E não sei se já tinha lido esse artigo em particular mas já tinha mais ou menos a ideia do que lá está escrito.

Em relação ao escumador, eu acho que dará outra confiança, pelo menos é um aparelho a funcionar e a tirar porcaria... Até pode ser só psicológico, e com tpas safo-me mas...

E os palhaços parece-me a opção mais óbvia, barata, e talvez até bonita... Também já coloquei a hipótese das seguintes espécies: Apogon parvulus, Apogon margaritophorus, Apogon leptacanthus, ou outras espécies de Apogon também pequenas caso alguém conheça alguma e me queira sugerir... Não analisei bem estas espécies mas costumam se ter em grupos (3 ou mais..) o que no meu caso não sei se dá no meu sistema. Também vi estas duas espécies: Elacatinus oceanops e o Elacatinus multifasciatum. Estes dois últimos têm o contra de provavelmente se esconderem mais e serem mais parados, o que no meu aquário será mau porque serão os únicos peixes no aqua e por isso acho que ficava melhor algo mais "animado".

Não sei se alguém tem experiência com alguma destas espécies mas aceito sugestões,conselhos...

E todas essas espécies são potencialmente reprodutoras em aquário sendo uma tank-bred no comercio,o que é para mim é um pormenor importante...

Cumprimentos,

----------

